# Personalised number plates



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not into these really myself, except this one

TIJ 1280

Any guesses what it translates into?

David


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2003)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That used to live down the street from me!

The plate did anyway. It may have on a red one, though. Not sure.

You give me a shock there

David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

mmmm, that really IS tacky


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aparently PEN 1 S got throught the dvla system


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I always wanted P155 0FF.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Surely Pi55 off should be reserved for a Curt and Rude person









Steve Parish the motorcycle rider had Pen15 I think.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I tried to get CR1P. Very politically incorrect I know, but I thought it was funny. Seen someone driving around with the plate. L3EDS. Bet that wasn't cheap.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Surely Pi55 off should be reserved for a Curt and Rude person


I thought I was,


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

this is a good one


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

dont you think>?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I always wondered if the DVLA would allow W4 NKY 

The "TURBO" plate is tacky and he risks having it confiscated by passing it off as something it isn't.

DaveE


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

this is mine, had it a few years now

sam


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ericp said:


> Surely Pi55 off should be reserved for a Curt and Rude person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric,

Damn.....I thought Fiona Richmond had PEN15 

Sam,

I used to have OGO 121 Y..spooky (on a Fiesta Pop Plus)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi Sam,

I bet thats worth a few quid, number plates are going up in price. What car is it on. Looks like a Jag. But could be somthing else.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Idon't mind personalised plates; but what I cant stand are people who customise the plates by spacing out letters and numbers, using non-standard fonts or the saddest of all the big black screw strategically placed to turn an 11 into an H! If you have to mess around to make a "cheap" registration more distinctive why bother?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

it was on a 560 sl merc, a beast of a motor,

now its on a 1989 wedgie vw van in the process of fitting a 3.2 porsche engine

HAAA catch me if you can

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I want PGT 1 P









Saw one M 4 RK X arranged as MARK X

Also a guy in my street has a business salled the sign team (signwriter)

He has S 16 NTM wriiten as SIGN TM

also went out to a guy with an old Jag XK 120

plate was XX 120 but he'd played with the second X to make it look like a K

lovely car, it came in as fuel pump u/s, he'd ran out of petrol


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

PG, that's my all time favorite car, the XK120, with or without the roof.







, fred


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Idon't mind personalised plates; but what I cant stand are people who customise the plates by spacing out letters and numbers, using non-standard fonts or the saddest of all the big black screw strategically placed to turn an 11 into an H! If you have to mess around to make a "cheap" registration more distinctive why bother?


 Totally agree with that.

It can also make the plateess legible which is why the police are clamping down on it and I understand why.

Whats even more sad as far as I'm concerned is the tiny numberplates that seem to be so fashionable on bikes, mainly sports bikes, these days.


----------

